# Coffee Subscription Comparison Matrix



## Glenn

Gazbea has put together a comparison matrix for Coffee Subscriptions offered by some of the UK's leading roasters

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/Subscriptions.htm

*
http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Subscriptions.htm*

Thanks Gazbea for compiling this sheet

Please contact Gazbea with updates


----------



## MikeHag

Good stuff gazbea


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Brilliant, thanks gazbea


----------



## gazbea

No probs everyone! If you can think of any additions, either feature or supplier wise just let me know


----------



## stavros

Hi Gazbea, I've found another. There's actually some lovely looking coffees on here actually. I've not tried them, has anyone else?

http://www.coffeereal.co.uk/coffee-subscriptions-c-12.html?wizid=t6ahlae348qtbkv8sid2t524m3


----------



## gazbea

Matrix updated and PM'ed Glenn to create HTML version


----------



## nekromantik

gazbea said:


> Matrix updated and PM'ed Glenn to create HTML version


Nice work. Thanks!


----------



## gazbea

Another 8 suppliers found tonight. Will get the spreadsheet updated to send to Glenn this weekend. These new suppliers include nominated single estate subscriptions too!


----------



## gazbea

Matrix has been updated.

*Added*


9 new coffee subscription suppliers

The Bean Shop


Bailies Hand Roasted


Alchemy Coffee


Coffee Factory


Two Day Coffee


Monkshood Coffee


Kopi


Weanie Beans


Ismail Coffee Club


Page header

Version control and date updated information

Subscription Matrix notes

Cross References section

"Delivery Included" column

Supplier extras information


*Updated*


Table formatting

Origin Coffee quantities and expected deliveries


Currently with Glenn to update the online version


----------



## gazbea

Updated version now online


----------



## Glenn

Wow, what a comprehensive update. Great work Gazbea!


----------



## gazbea

No problem. Enjoying putting it together to be honest.

With any luck it should get better and better Glenn. Going to have a think where we can take it next.

Any ideas anybody?


----------



## RoloD

Climpsons have revised their prices - I actually think there was a mistake in their original pricing - 6 x 500g of good coffee for £45 including postage seemed too good to be true (although I signed up to it on that basis - I am now on my second month and I have no reason to think the offer will not be fullfilled). Postage on the last pack was £3.05 which means they were selling 500g for £4.45 - clearly not sustainable.

That deal is now £89 which sounds more realistic.


----------



## gazbea

Will get it updated soon. Thanks for the update


----------



## brun

the hands on 6 month one looks spot on !

think ill be getting that for my birthday


----------



## gazbea

*Updated*

I have updated the matrix. It is currently with Glenn to convert to the online version.


Climpsons pricing

On a lighter note, all this work and I still haven't got myself a coffee subscription sorted out yet! Lol


----------



## MikeHag

I finally just took out a three month In My Mug because as well as the fantastic coffee it seems a great way to expand my overall knowledge of coffees


----------



## Jez W

Just found this, Thanks this is a great help as I was just looking to purchase a coffee subscription.


----------



## dougja

gazbea said:


> No probs everyone! If you can think of any additions, either feature or supplier wise just let me know


Hi gazbea,

I have a new coffee subscription website for you:

World Coffee Club - http://www.worldcoffeeclub.co.uk

3 new premium coffees every month - sort of a 'tasting box' featuring different coffees from different roasters all the time.


----------



## Prata

Just a suggestion: how about price per gram?


----------



## fredphoesh

Glenn said:


> Gazbea has put together a comparison matrix for Coffee Subscriptions offered by some of the UK's leading roasters


Hi

Here is another one..

http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/single-origin-coffees-c-176.html


----------



## bagg3rs

Is Pactcoffee not a UK roaster, or are they not rated very high?


----------



## Glenn

Keep an eye out for some news from Pact Coffee shortly


----------



## colinb4987

Thanks for this - exactly the kind of comparison I've been looking for!


----------



## DavecUK

bagg3rs said:


> Is Pactcoffee not a UK roaster, or are they not rated very high?


No Pact coffee are not a UK roaster.....they buy roasted beans from a roaster and repack/resell them.


----------



## shiftywxm

Pact's website says that they roast the coffee and their job section has an advert for a roaster that they will train up.

I get my coffee from them and their packaging would seem to suggest they do roast themselves. Is it definite that they don't roast the coffee themselves and if they don't who do they buy from?


----------



## DavecUK

shiftywxm said:


> Pact's website says that they roast the coffee and their job section has an advert for a roaster that they will train up.
> 
> I get my coffee from them and their packaging would seem to suggest they do roast themselves. Is it definite that they don't roast the coffee themselves and if they don't who do they buy from?


They use James Gourmet Coffee.

http://www.coffeegeek.com/forums/worldregional/uk/658738

Perhaps they have decided to start roasting and this would explain the advert you have seen?


----------



## Okigen

Hi,

Does any of these roasters deliver in a flat long package to fit letterbox? I used to have Pact, which is fine, but recently changed to Rave for darker roast but the mailman cant put it in my box anymore!


----------



## Rhys

Okigen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any of these roasters deliver in a flat long package to fit letterbox? I used to have Pact, which is fine, but recently changed to Rave for darker roast but the mailman cant put it in my box anymore!


I think RedTail do. I had some RedTail and the package was letterbox friendly.


----------



## CoffeeWidow

Hello all, have seen my husband lurking on this site and he's had good things to say about it, so figured you'd be the guys to ask about the best coffee subscription to buy him (for Christmas, or his birthday is early in the new year).

Glad to have stumbled upon this as was going to go for Pact but I note the last few posts on here mention that they don't roast their own beans - has this changed?

Are there any that you'd really recommend over another? So far he's been buying all his beans from the Foundry....

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## jlarkin

Pact have started roasting there own again but I didn't particularly get on with them. They're marketing and website is very slick though.

Foundry are excellent!

Smokey barn and Butterworth and sons are two roasters that I've really enjoyed this year and Has Bean in my Mug subscription is excellent for variety, that's the one I'm subscribed to. So many options really


----------



## Darenf

Haven't been able to have a subscription with smokey bean, they had issues with the PayPal subscription method, not sure if it's been fixed?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Depends what sort of roast he's into. For med-light I'm really enjoying Hasbean. I currently like the fortnightly one which allows me to subsidise this with trying other roasters.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CoffeeWidow said:


> Hello all, have seen my husband lurking on this site and he's had good things to say about it, so figured you'd be the guys to ask about the best coffee subscription to buy him (for Christmas, or his birthday is early in the new year).
> 
> Glad to have stumbled upon this as was going to go for Pact but I note the last few posts on here mention that they don't roast their own beans - has this changed?
> 
> Are there any that you'd really recommend over another? So far he's been buying all his beans from the Foundry....
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


PS....You're a fantastic wife


----------



## risky

Are you my wife?! If so, I want a kaffebox sub please!


----------



## Yes Row

!


----------



## Yes Row

If you are my wife I only paid half the price everyone else did on here for the L1, honest


----------



## dancing james

I have a bella barista single origin subscription and the hasbean secret stash subscription. my experience is that 250g bags are not enough to really get the best out of a coffee - as it can take a few goes to get it dialled in and if each shot of coffee uses c 18g it is often worth getting 2 bags of a subscription. for this reason i get 3x250g of the hasbean and 2x 250 of bella barista each month.


----------



## jlarkin

Darenf said:


> Haven't been able to have a subscription with smokey bean, they had issues with the PayPal subscription method, not sure if it's been fixed?


Think you're right actually it's not an option on the site. I've only bought bags not the sub but thought I'd seen the option


----------



## CoffeeWidow

All I'm going to say is I sincerely hope my husband doesn't come home with one of those - we've a mortgage to pay for!!


----------



## CoffeeWidow

Yes Row said:


> If you are my wife I only paid half the price everyone else did on here for the L1, honest


All I'm going to say is I sincerely hope my husband doesn't come home with one of those - we've a mortgage to pay for!!


----------



## CoffeeWidow

Thanks all, that's really useful and I've laughed pretty hard at some of the replies - real husband has yet to show up!

Looks like Hasbean In My Mug might be a good choice? I've no idea what type of coffee he likes - he only got his Gaggia Classic a couple of months ago then came this massive great grinder thing (daren't mention that my poor little Tassimo has been well and truly relegated...!!)

He's currently buying mainly from the Foundry so something to mix it up for him would be good. He rarely gets a chance during the week, sometimes I'll hear the grinder at 6am but it's non-stop at the weekends!!


----------



## Phil104

CoffeeWidow said:


> Thanks all, that's really useful and I've laughed pretty hard at some of the replies - real husband has yet to show up!
> 
> Looks like Hasbean In My Mug might be a good choice? I've no idea what type of coffee he likes - he only got his Gaggia Classic a couple of months ago then came this massive great grinder thing (daren't mention that my poor little Tassimo has been well and truly relegated...!!)
> 
> He's currently buying mainly from the Foundry so something to mix it up for him would be good. He rarely gets a chance during the week, sometimes I'll hear the grinder at 6am but it's non-stop at the weekends!!


If he is buying from Foundry then In My Mug should please him a great deal.


----------



## risky

CoffeeWidow said:


> sometimes I'll hear the grinder at 6am but it's non-stop at the weekends!!


Hrm yes you can't be my wife, she would sleep through the apocalypse and definitely doesn't hear me grinding at 0545









In My Mug is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## CoffeeWidow

Perfect, will go for that! Thanks all!


----------



## Phil104

CoffeeWidow said:


> Perfect, will go for that! Thanks all!


Thanks for letting us know - and let us know how he likes your choice.


----------

